
In the blink of an eye - tomkwok
http://mosaicscience.com/story/severe-eye-pain
======
rubidium
If I followed this right:

1) Some external/biological problem (dry eyes) triggers the nerves to send
pain signals to the brain.

2) Due to long-term external/biological problem the nerves become conditioned
to send pain signals

3) Even when the external/biological problem is solved, the nerves can stay
"latched" in a position of sending pain signals. There is currently no cure
for this problem.

That's pretty scary stuff.

------
xlm1717
I get that some eye scientists can find this problem uninteresting and prefer
not to work on it. What I don't get is the need to bury the research when some
scientists are interested in getting to the bottom of this eye pain. If this
research does lead to new therapies which can reduce or eliminate the eye pain
reported by some patients, what will be the excuse of the doctors who tried to
bury the research?

As researcher Donald Korb is quoted as saying in the article, "“When I think
back about how ignorant I was seven years ago, I’m appalled."

